# shipping problem



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

hey guys to start this off there will b no names mentioned and if the guy im dealing with reads this dont take offence, im just getting opinions cuz ive never been in this situation. i sent my axles off to a guy last monday and like a dumbazz i didnt get a tracking number, which i know it hasnt been that long now but i was told it would b there by thurs or fri and it hasnt showed up yet. my problem is ive recieved the money through paypal and the guy is worried about the package being lost. well he asked that if they r not in by next wk can he have the money back. i talked to usps and they told me that if it isnt delivered by june 1st they will investigate. so guys what do yall think i should do? if i give the money back i have to take his word about the axles showing up


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Could be a lesson learned the hard way. You can give him the money back, but you know it's possible he would have your axles and his money. Or, you can keep the money no matter what he says. Either way one of you could say bad things about the other. Hard choice. Now that's not to say there aren't any good people out there because there is.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

byrd you are a good guy, and i will vouch for you on that, my tie rods showed up 2 days from when i sent you payment thanks again. and as for the axles i would wait i shipped a iphone off once and it took literally 3-4 weeks to get there and i paid for 2 day shipping i was super mad but it did eventually get there and yes it was through usps.....i would just wait it out i understand the other guy will be upset but it isnt your fault nor theirs it is stupid usps......sometimes things get lost in transit and are found under belts or stuff like days or even week later trust me i work for UPS so i know how this kinda stuff goes give it some time


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

That sucks Byrd. I dont think USPS is good with axle bars. I sent 2 of my axle bars to mark at TC to get remachined. I got a EMPTY, OPENED package in the mailbox with a little green sticker saying damaged package. No axle bars at all! USPS basically said "Tough [email protected]%T". Not jacking ur thread but I feel ur pain. Got a 5in lift without front axle bars. USPS is a P.O.S!!!!!:rocketwhore::rocketwhore::rocketwhore:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i agree usps is cheaper yes but atleast ups or fedex for that matter make it right


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Tonka. I always try to do the right thing and I feel had about the situation


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> byrd you are a good guy, and i will vouch for you on that, my tie rods showed up 2 days from when i sent you payment thanks again. and as for the axles i would wait i shipped a iphone off once and it took literally 3-4 weeks to get there and i paid for 2 day shipping i was super mad but it did eventually get there and yes it was through usps.....i would just wait it out i understand the other guy will be upset but it isnt your fault nor theirs it is stupid usps......sometimes things get lost in transit and are found under belts or stuff like days or even week later trust me i work for UPS so i know how this kinda stuff goes give it some time


You work for UPS and ship USPS? LOL Either way it's a hard lesson learned for you both. One of you didn't want the extra expense of shipping UPS or FedEx. If he doesn't get the axles and you don't repay him, you'll look like the bad guy. If he says he didn't get the axles and you give him his money back, you'll always wonder if he really did get them and is scamming you. Bad deal either way. On anything of value, always pay a little extra so either of you can track exactly where the package is. My .02


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

darryl yeah i dont usually ship usps anymore though unless it is something small....no i dont get a discount with ups either if thats what you think i pay same as you lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah its defiantly a lesson learn. i know deep down he probably thinks i didnt send it but he hasnt said it yet.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

not trying to be nosey but what state did you ship em to byrd and did you do a delivery conformation number


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

they went to Louisiana closer to the texas side and no i didnt get any kind of number, i guess im jus the type that trust the system. i know they have to have a way to find the package but they wont attempt it till june 1.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i bet it gets delivered.....if it doesnt get there by say thursday then i would start getting worried......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed. I'd wait till the 1st and see if they get there. The mail is slow. Once I sent a card to someone, a CARD now.... to someone 3.5hrs away... usually gets there the next day, or 2 days at most. They got it like a week after I sent it.......


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

There's a reason we call it Snail Mail. maybe it will get there this week. If not, then hopefully they can track it somehow. I learned the hard way too. when the post office lady says, do you want confirmation?, you say, dang straight! They call it confirmation, we call it tracking #'s. Anyway, good luck Byrd.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I'd give the "Ole US gov." wait. It is a tough situation when two parties are at the mercy of a third party! I've sent letters across town and it's taken 3 days if you can believe that. I would also suggest not only a tracking number but maybe some insurance on the package as well!
Good Luck!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Generally I get insurance on anything I ship that is worth more than $25 just to cover my butt. I feel safer knowing that if the buyer doesnt get it (or just says they dont) I wont be paying out of my pocket for it.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I would be patient with it. shipping takes time sometimes and other times its quick.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Well got a text today saying he received it. Ups and insarance will b a standard now on lol


----------

